# Concorde Carisma



## Skissunday (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a Rapido 966m 7.4 metre motorhome on a Mercedes Chassis with large garage for bikes. We tour for 4 months moving every 3 days generally. We would like to change this to a van with an island bed and larger lounge. We have looked at a 8.9 meter Concorde Carisma and like it very much.

Will we have problems touring or getting into Europeon Aires? Are there other vans to consider? Are owning cost horrendous?

Thanks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

I think you will be fine with Aires.

Some campsites have limits though.

I expect the running costs to be reasonable. Depends on the year you are considering. Depreciation may be an issue. But when vans of that size get to 3-4 years old. Depreciation tails off.

TM


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Saddletramp is selling his Rapido with Island bed and lounge.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-155129-.html


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

As TM says you should be fine on most aires, some are a bit tight for us at 8.5 metres but with a little care all is OK. You would need to keep an eye on height as the Concordes are nearly 3.5 metres.

Running costs should not really be any different as fuel used will be about the same and maintenance needs to done on all vehicles. If you use French tolls the height will trigger class 3.

You could look at Niesmann and Bischoff Flair range, not quite as tall but still on the RWD Iveco.

Martin


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

We have an 8.5 m Charisma and do not have many problems with aires and campsites. In the last 7 years they appear to have increased in height from 3.2 to 3.5 m, this extra foot will increase the number of bridges and garage forecourts you cannot get under.

Our fuel consumption over 45,000 miles is 16.5 mpg. The costs of maintaining the Concorde part are not very high, the costs for the Iveco can be high if you have to use main dealers. Due to the relatively low annual mileage of MHs gear box and rear axle oils need to be changed more frequently, 2 to 3 years. Brake pads do not wear out but disintegrate, possibly due to water absorption, I would change after 2 years as discs are expensive.

The build quality is very good but a lot of the components, cookers, fridges, central heating are off the shelf parts and cost much the same for any make of MH.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

The Charisma is very popular among Germans and they must have the largest motorhome population of any country. So it's definately doable.

When parking I often find that I can fit into quite small places with mine since the tail overhang can be put over the grass or a ditch or something.

As for owning costs it's not so bad once you have paid for your van. :wink: Mine is on the smallest Iveco platform and I belive costs can be higher for the heavier ones on Eurocargos and MANs. I used to have a Fiat based Credo and the heavier Charisma use a bit more diesel. Apart from that I haven't found a big difference. And I were surprised in a good way when the insurance bill came.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

As others have said it's the height that's more of a problem than the length. You just have to be more aware obviously about bridges but more usually low overhanging trees. You soon get used to spotting a petrol canopies height. 

There will always be a few aires that are a bit tight, but so far we have had no issues. 

Running costs not much more than our Burstner, but insurance more.

In our opinion worth extra hassle for comfort on board.

Great for long term touring which as we have just retired we can start to enjoy at last.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I,m going against what others are saying on this one.

8.9 Metres is a long motorhome and will restrict your travelling seriously. You will have to phone sites in advance all the time to check you can be accommodated.

In Germany there will be quite a lot of Stellplatze which you will not be allowed on, we have toured extensively in Germany and love it.

You may not think 1.5 metres is a lot, when you measure it out with a tape, but believe me it is when you add it onto the 7.4 Metres you already have.

It is a huge increase in my opinion to what you currently have.

We toured extensively with a Hymer S820 at 8.33 metres and 6 tonnes, beautiful motorhome, but it did restrict the places we went to.

Just my thoughts and experience but good luck with whatever you decide on.

Paul.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

no problem with lenght of the Concorde.
most Stellplatz offer 10m slots

Jan


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

satco said:


> no problem with lenght of the Concorde.
> most Stellplatz offer 10m slots
> 
> Jan


We must have picked a lot of the ones that didn't offer 10m slots.

We used the 2009 Bordatlas.

Its 2 years ago now, maybe things have changed.

The beautiful town of Goslar is an example, the limit when we went was 6.5 metres I think, there were bigger motorhomes parked up the wrong way around which caused friction and arguments because they took up too many spaces.

Many others we found too, however I am reluctant to disagree with Jan seeing though he is German, but I,m going to anyway.



Paul.


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well , I´m talking of official Stellplatz and camp-sites only.
many public parking lots , or "half-official" sites are smaller indeed.

I have just received the 2014 Bordatlas , generally speaking a lenght
of at least 8m , mainly 10 m , even 12m is to be found nowadays.

Jan


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

At least 8m is no good to a 9m van Jan.

We really struggled to get into the stellplatze Dresden when we had a 6.9 metre one, what a shame if we had missed it, beautiful, historic city.

Back to the case in point, almost 9m is a huge motorhome, as it is three quarters of a metre bigger than the one we toured in.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't have a problem with Our Motorhome But, We do have issues with some sites and recently P&O.

Does not matter with Eurotunnel so long as you don't run Engine from LPG (RV').

Stena Line sate up-to 6m, 6-10m and up-to 12m. 

P&O Will measure to the next 10cm up. In other words, if yours is 8.9m and has a tow bar. They will measure it at 9m. Stopped using them for that reason.

Brittany Ferries are fine so long as you don't take the Michel.

But there is a C&CC and CC site near us that we have trouble with due to their length restrictions (we can get on most of their pitches but you know what they are like). 

Some sites around the Med part of the south of France used to have limits. Then, quite a few took them off and now put them back on again!.

Height will be an issues on French Tolls. But I just press the button and speak with an operator. With one exception, we have been downsized and charged Class II over III. Whilst ours is big, it is not as big as some of the Concords.

Good Luck.

TM


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

mainly 10 m and talking of Stellplatz/Camp-sites was my post dear Paul. 
Which site in Dresden (5 official sites available) do you talk about ?
the Wiesentorstrasse site is offering various lenghts of slots with respect to charges only , 6,8 m is 14 € , 8 m is 16.-€ and 12m is 20.- € . all other sites in Dresden are 10 m sites

Jan


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I can't remember the name of the Dresden site Jan, it was the one where you had to go to the hotel a few hundred metres away to pay, the bordatlas in the garage. There were not many spaces left as its obviously a very busy site and we had to squeeze into one that was far too small and almost destroyed the MH on the branch of an overhanging tree.

Everyone is different in their views on size, its not until you try a much bigger one until you realise, on site a 12 metre RV would be nice, its just getting it there.

I am saying a 1.5 metre increase is huge, although it may not seem like it.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

coppo said:


> I can't remember the name of the Dresden site Jan, it was the one where you had to go to the hotel a few hundred metres away to pay, the bordatlas in the garage. There were not many spaces left as its obviously a very busy site and we had to squeeze into one that was far too small and almost destroyed the MH on the branch of an overhanging tree.
> 
> Everyone is different in their views on size, its not until you try a much bigger one until you realise, on site a 12 metre RV would be nice, its just getting it there.
> 
> ...


No HRZ on the Horizon then?


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

coppo said:


> 8.9 Metres is a long motorhome and will restrict your travelling seriously. You will have to phone sites in advance all the time to check you can be accommodated.
> 
> In Germany there will be quite a lot of Stellplatze which you will not be allowed on, we have toured extensively in Germany and love it.
> 
> Paul.


????????

Certainly not been our experience. Germany's perfect for a Concorde.

We love it there.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

teemyob said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > I can't remember the name of the Dresden site Jan, it was the one where you had to go to the hotel a few hundred metres away to pay, the bordatlas in the garage. There were not many spaces left as its obviously a very busy site and we had to squeeze into one that was far too small and almost destroyed the MH on the branch of an overhanging tree.
> ...


Would love one Trev.

Until you look at the prices, wow.

We are doing without one for a while, I,m working loads at the minute, trying to save a few pennies.

By the time I can afford one of the German panel vans I,ll be 65 

Nice to look around for a while we feel. Just sere whats out there.

Paul.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

In the 6 years we have owned our 8.5 m Concorde we have used it for 782 nights, 492 of which have been on free Aires or other free parking spots. We have only occasionally had any problems due to our length.

The CC and the C&CC appear to be frightened of large MHs and often say there pitches are too small when you can fit on with metres to spare. They are so used to tuggers who have their corner steadies on the hardstanding.


----------



## DonMacleod (Oct 2, 2013)

I too recently faced this dilemma of getting the right balance of size and accessibility. For what its worth, we have taken the plunge and are trading in our 7.5metre Credo for a 8.9m Charisma. We collect it in ten days in fact.

Good luck with your choice,

Don


----------



## Skissunday (Dec 2, 2013)

Many thanks to you all for your help. Sadly I have just missed a Chrisma from Southdown Motorhomes and will have to wait!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Skissunday said:


> Many thanks to you all for your help. Sadly I have just missed a Chrisma from Southdown Motorhomes and will have to wait!


You could go to Germany?

More choice!

Southdowns do not have a very good reputation. They never replied to my emails or telephone calls.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I prefer the old Mercedes 616cdi's

Or the rare Concords on the Latest Mercedes Chassis. But I think you would be better wit a V6.

TM


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Only one on mobile.de here - http://suchen.mobile.de/wohnwagen/s...iant1.modelDescription=Carisma &ambitCountry=

Mike


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mike you have a typo in your search. Charisma is spelled with a H. :wink:

I get 132 results with this:
http://suchen.mobile.de/wohnwagen/s...iant1.modelDescription=charisma&ambitCountry=


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Christine600 said:


> Mike you have a typo in your search. Charisma is spelled with a H. :wink:
> 
> I get 132 results with this:
> http://suchen.mobile.de/wohnwagen/s...iant1.modelDescription=charisma&ambitCountry=


Oops - note to self - be more careful with smartphone keyboard!

Mike


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

TM is right,go to Germany.there are some great deals to be done there,I was offered 40,000E off a new Charisma 850.


----------

